# A new guitar + a new computer = a new video (2nd video added)



## Jim Soloway (Sep 27, 2013)

I bought a Godin 5th Avenue Composer about three weeks ago. It was right in the midst of setting up a new computer for recording so I've really just started getting into the guitar in the last couple of days.

Now that I'm settling in with the Composer, I really like this guitar a lot. It's a wonderful alternative to my Kingpin II, warmer, fatter, a little less acoustic content. For anyone interested, I have it tuned down to C# standard. It's strung with Thomastik Infeld Seing Series 12's with the bottom string beefed up to a .53.






And here's a second one with the same new computer,same path, and my other Godin archtop. After so many technical issues plaguing my recording setup for the last few years, it's just such a pleasure to be able to record with no issues.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Creamy, Jim! Gonna go grab a scotch and re-watch it ;-)


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

Not for the first time....I wish I had learned more jazz.

Excellent playing


----------



## drake10101 (Oct 10, 2014)

Makes me want to learn some jazz! Great tone/playing/vid.


----------



## Jim Soloway (Sep 27, 2013)

Thanks guys. I've added a second video with my other guitar.


----------

